# I would love to have this kind of time.



## jd99 (May 15, 2012)

It sure would be nice to have the time, to do a project like this.


Here is the info on it.
H. O. Studley Masonic Tool Chest
I have this poster on the wall of my shop, I't a good example of things were simpler back then folks had more time to do stuff.

With a wife that thinks spending money is a Olympic sport,  and having to keep three business going and work a full time job I could only imagine what it would be like to have time to build something like this.


----------



## ed4copies (May 15, 2012)

Hey Danny!!

You hit on one of my favorite statements:
Time is the great equalizer---we all have the same amount of it!

(Our priorities---choices---- determine HOW we USE it.)


----------



## jd99 (May 15, 2012)

ed4copies said:


> Hey Danny!!
> 
> You hit on one of my favorite statements:
> Time is the great equalizer---we all have the same amount of it!
> ...


 
Yep very true. Or SWMBO determines how we use it....:wink:


----------



## Haynie (May 15, 2012)

Time is one thing. time and this man's skill is a whole other dimension. 

These days we have websites to showcase our work.  In years past there were pamphlets and photographs.  At the time Studley worked craftsmen had their tool boxes to show their skill because it traveled with them, assuming they could lift it.  I read some where that is why one of the last projects in a formal apprenticeship was a tool box.  You might say that box was their portfolio.

Love that box.  I spent an hour one day with it blown up on my computer looking at all the details.


----------



## edicehouse (May 15, 2012)

I don't think it is so much "having" the time.  It is more making the time.  I remember growing up and being raised by my grandfather.  We lived in upstate NY and he worked second shift.  But he was up by 8 AM every day, and worked around the house until he headed into work around 2:30PM and got home around 1:30-2:00 AM.  He would get up at 8 (sleeping in) and do his bathroom stuff, eat, and start working around the house.  Wether it was getting wood ready for the winter, fixing something on the house or whatever, untill noon.  He then ate lunch, and mowed the lawn, or whatever odd job he had going on until almost 2, then he got ready to head into work.  We did go camping (alot) during the summer, and snowmobiling in winter.  I had more chores than the people my age in VA, even after we moved down from NY.  

We complain about not having enough time, but often instead of getting home and mowing the lawn, cleaning the gutters, painting some of the trim, we decide we need to wait until the weekend, because we had a rough day at work.  I am just as guilty of this as anyone.  I have tried getting home and doing a minimum of 1 hour of stuff around the house every day, that does not include making pens (even if I have orders for some), but the "honeydo list stuff".


----------



## KenV (May 15, 2012)

I saw it at the Smithsonian -- it is all it has been advertised as -- great organization!!!!


----------



## 76winger (May 15, 2012)

I've seen that pictured before. It's awesome, but I can't imagine actually using a case of tools like that and putting them back each time you're finished with one.


----------



## edicehouse (May 15, 2012)




----------



## sbell111 (May 16, 2012)

Yesterday, I got up at 5a.  I went to the office and put in a day's work.  I returned home at a little after 4p.  My wife had to get to her outside-the-house job, *so I took over care of our two toddlers*.  She returned home at around 9p, but due to our two year old's two-year-oldness we didn't get the two of them settled until well after 10p.  Once that was done, I made myself a late dinner (lunch, really) and sat down for a little while with my wife chatting for the only time that we had been able to all day.  I then went to bed a little after 12a and got up this morning at 5a to repeat yesterday's schedule.

I'm pretty sure that I don't have time to build fancy toolboxes.

(It bothered me how I put the bolded bit, but I couldn't quickly think of a way to easily fix it.  When both of us our home, we both take care of teh kids.  When one of us is home, we do it by ourselves.)


----------



## jd99 (May 16, 2012)

sbell111 said:


> Yesterday, I got up at 5a. I went to the office and put in a day's work. I returned home at a little after 4p. My wife had to get to her outside-the-house job, so I took over care of our two toddlers. She returned home at around 9p, but due to our two year old's two-year-oldness we didn't get the two of them settled until well after 10p. Once that was done, I made myself a late dinner (lunch, really) and sat down for a little while with my wife chatting for the only time that we had been able to all day. I then went to bed a little after 12a and got up this morning at 5a to repeat yesterday's schedule.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that I don't have time to build fancy toolboxes.


I hear ya, I start work @ 4:30 am (means I get up at 3:00am) work until 1:30 pm, I go home and I work on filling orders for the two web site businesses, then I either head down to the shop and help my partner out with work, or I do work around the house for SWMBO, then have dinner, finish the work around the house, hit the sack around 9-10, get up and start it all over the next day.

And i'm and old fart. I should be thinking about retirement.


----------



## TellicoTurning (May 16, 2012)

jd99 said:


> It sure would be nice to have the time, to do a project like this.
> View attachment 75590
> Here is the info on it.
> H. O. Studley Masonic Tool Chest
> ...




This made me think back to my former father in law's took chest... it was a 6' tall cabinet with a series of "doors" on the top half that held all his hand tools... they swung open like the leaves of a book with tools on the front and back of each "leaf"... when he passed away, I would have loved to have gotten my hands on that cabinet... don't know who got it, hopefully his other Grandson... my son was too far away at the time.... would hate to see that not stay in the family.


----------



## Fred (May 16, 2012)

Beautiful chest of tools. I am glad that I didn't have to carry it as my luck would be that I tipped it over and everything fell out. What a Chinese puzzle that would be to put back together.


----------



## EarlD (May 18, 2012)

Here's a video of Norm showing off this tool chest:Studley Tool Chest - YouTube


----------

